# Need advice on new bird.



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

I purchased two budgies today, One I believe Is a little under a year old and one the former owner seemed to think Is around 4-6 months old but I'm not entirely sure as It still has those lines on It's head visible all the way up to the nostrils pretty much[ I'm not knowledgeable on this so maybe that's normal at this age]. This Is my first time owning any type of bird so I may be being overly paranoid but I noticed that the younger one has droppings stuck to It and doesn't seem to be trying to clean It off and I'm worried It could possibly cause a build up, I tried removing It with a wet q-tip but as I just got the birds today I don't want to push It as I don't want to cause them to be scared, Does anyone know If this will cause problems Or is something to worry about as It hasn't attempted to clean It's self where as the older one seems to fluff It's feathers and clean It's self quite a lot.

-I was able to get It off using a wet q-tip and surprisingly he didn't seem to mind but I'm worried It will just keep happening again.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi and welcome to TB 

Congratulations on your little budgie friends  

You will find lots of information here on best practices for budgie care and I encourage you to read through all the stickies.

Regarding the sticky droppings around the vent area, that is definitely something that should be checked out by an avian vet. You're best to have both birds checked out and get into the habit of at least yearly health checks.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to Talk Budgies! 

Since they are very new, your budgies are still very scared in their new environment. As a result, their bodies are showing normal stress responses, such as stickier stools. As long as the actual vent is not pasted over, it's okay to leave a stray dropping on them as they will preen it out later and it's best not to stress them too much. :thumbsup:

To help them settle in, you can cover their cage on three sides with a light sheet, play some soft music in the background (silence means danger to budgies) and talk to them softly. They may not eat or drink in front of you for several days, this is also normal. In time, they will be more comfortable with their new surroundings and their messy poo will clear up  

For lots of great information regarding budgies, please be sure to read through the articles and "stickies" (threads stuck to the top of each subforum for easy reference) to ensure you're up to date on the very best budgie care practices! 

If you have any questions after reading through anything, be sure to ask as we'd love to help! 

Cheers :wave:


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello it is always worrying when we bring home our little babies and these things happen. Pasting of the vent does occur quite regularly upon bringing a new budgie to his home, stress, unfamiliar surroundings and being taken away from his comfort zone cause this. But I certainly agree an avian vet visit or a wellness check up is a great step. You can ask as many questions regarding your budgies whilst there. get the beak, feet and vent area checked. weight, age , sex, and other issues you may have. If you post a picture here we can also offer you advice regarding sex, age, and mutations .


----------



## munekun (May 14, 2016)

Pretty boy said:


> Hello it is always worrying when we bring home our little babies and these things happen. Pasting of the vent does occur quite regularly upon bringing a new budgie to his home, stress, unfamiliar surroundings and being taken away from his comfort zone cause this. But I certainly agree an avian vet visit or a wellness check up is a great step. You can ask as many questions regarding your budgies whilst there. get the beak, feet and vent area checked. weight, age , sex, and other issues you may have. If you post a picture here we can also offer you advice regarding sex, age, and mutations .


Thanks so much to you and everyone else who commented. After removing the droppings from his feathers It happened twice more but I caught It In time and It simply took a small swipe with a q-tip and It seems he[ Who I think Is a he at least ] didn't even notice and fingers crossed It hasn't happened since. This Is my first time ever owning a bird so I'm not entirely sure what steps I should be taking to warm them to me and I can't help but worry as the droppings sticking to his fur and the fact that I haven't seen them drink but I have seen them eat fine. It probably doesn't help that I plan to upgrade the cage as well to a bigger size as I'd just feel It kinder to have as big a cage as possible for them. Here Is a picture, albeit a pretty bad one, I'd appreciate any gender comments on them as I THINK they are both male but I'm not 100% certain. I'm honestly lost when It comes to the green ones age as the former owner seems to think It was around 6 months but It still has very noticeable stripes on It's head, It doesn't show In the pictures but you can still see them all the way up to It's beak


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a cute little pair


----------



## Stranding (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi munekun
A big welcome to this great forum! You are in the right place to learn everthing you need to know about your budgies. Your 2 new babies are lovely! The white one is unusual with those little blue patches! I'm ignorant about the ages, genetics & gender but you will get help with that very soon from ones who know.

It's good that you are noticing and concerned about them; that's exactly how you should be because they can't tell you if something isn't right-- you must notice for them. But read all those stickies and take note of the good advice you have been given.

Wishing you a happy and healthy life with your new babies. Budgies are the Best!!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi and welcome 
They look super cute, and also, from that picture, a healthy looking pair.
It will take time for them to get comfortable in their new home. 

My Fido, had droppings stuck on him the first morning after I got him and once the day after too, but nothing since then, I think you should let him, try and preen it off himself, keeping an eye on the situation of course, so it doesn't get out of hand.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

They are gorgeous little boys! What sweethearts


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Your two new little budgie boys are precious! 

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

Examples Of Pictures To Post And Not Post - Talk Budgies Forums
http://talkbudgies.com/mutations-ge...king-mutation-gender-identification-help.html

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

They're gorgeous!


----------

